# Sick of waiting for Bibleworks 10... looking into Accordance



## SolaScriptura

First of all let me say that I am a big fan of Bibleworks. I've used it since the early 2000s. I own Bibleworks 8. Additionally, I have a massive Logos collection. While Logos does great at pulling resources together for relatively quick study, when it comes to good-old-fashioned Bible study I have never really found it as good as Bibleworks.

In our household we are Mac users. I was running Windows 7 on my Macbook via VMFusionware and I had Bibleworks loaded within that. (I love Bibleworks so much that I paid for both VM Fusionware AND a Windows license just so I could run it!) However, about a year ago I had a complete harddrive crash and had to get a new one. I lost Windows 7 and VMFusionware... and Bibleworks. I made the decision to not get a new windows licence because Bibleworks was the only thing for which I was using it. I figured that the new (at the time) native Mac feature of Bibleworks would be sufficient. But then I heard about some of my friends having issues with it and I decided to hold out until Bibleworks 10 in order to give them time to work out the bugs. I figured that since (from a year ago) Bibleworks 9 was already a few years old, they'd surely be releasing Bibleworks 10 in the near future in order to keep up with the pace of technology. I've been waiting a year.

And I'm tired of waiting. Both Logos and Accordance are feature rich, have iPad apps, etc. Bibleworks needs to step it up and quick.

So I'm looking into Accordance. I've downloaded their demo version and I'm reading the "how-to" articles. 

I'd appreciate insights from those who have used both Bibleworks and Accordance. *For purposes of this post I'M NOT CONCERNED WITH ESWORD OR WHATEVER OTHER POOR-MAN'S VERSION FOR WHICH YOU WANT TO BE AN ADVOCATE.* I'm only interested in insights about Accordance from individuals who've used both Bibleworks and Accordance. I'm specificially wanting feedback about what features/capabilities I might miss if I transition to Accordance, what I might appreciate, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## nicnap

I'm interested in this too...I'm considering making the switch to Mac, and am curious about Accordance.


----------



## fredtgreco

I have not used Accordance (never intend to be a Mac guy), but it looks like a significant advantage it has over BibleWorks is that there is a mobile (iOS) version. I can't understand why BibleWorks is so hostile against a tablet/mobile version. Tablets have more power now than some laptops. but every time the subject comes up, BibleWorks gets all defensive about it, and (like the subject of adding e-texts) says basically in as loud a voice as they can (imagine a fictional 85 year old) : "You don't need that! We won't do that! In my day, we never had these new-fangled tablets, AND WE LIKED IT!"


----------



## SolaScriptura

fredtgreco said:


> but it looks like a significant advantage it has over BibleWorks is that there is a mobile (iOS) version. I can't understand why BibleWorks is so hostile against a tablet/mobile version.



I agree that the iOS app is a big plus. With my iPad plus a bluetooth keyboard, I can do just about anything on my tablet that I can do on my computer. A Bibleworks app would be a massive plus... but the lack thereof is a glaring missed opportunity.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv

Ben,

I have used both, although the Bibleworks version I used was a couple of generations back (so, keep that in mind regarding these comments.) I imagine you are well aware that Bibleworks excels as regards language research. Although, I have noticed that many language scholars are not as enamored of it as they once were, probably due to the advances with Logos and Accordance in this specific use. 

Some observations:

(1) For the pastor who utilizes the Biblical languages, Accordance seems to be as useful or at least equivalent to Bibleworks. Of course, if one is wanting to utilize ANE languages in their study of the Biblical languages, then Bibleworks is much more robust as regards incorporating these into one's study. 

(2) Accordance has stepped up their offering of commentaries and other resources in the past three to four years. They are nowhere near Logos, but they have a number of Reformed resources as well as others which are useful to pastors and have greatly outpaced Bibleworks in this regards. This may be an unfair comparison, as Bibleworks, especially earlier on, was primary focused on language study.

(3) The seamless integration of the software into the operating system is really apparent. Obviously, this would hold true for Bibleworks on the PC. (Accordance was originally started as the Bibleworks for Mac.) For someone who values such integration in the interest of time, Accordance excels in this area. I am speaking from my own experience, but when you are comfortable with the OS X operating system, the use of Accordance can be almost intuitive. 

(4) The seamless syncing of the desktop version and the iOS version is a big plus. Obviously, the desktop version is way more robust, but I have found that the ability to research/search/analyze/note take on the iOS version as a big plus, since I can sync it without any effort to the desktop version. (There are some preliminary steps/tweaking one has to deal with to achieve such integration, but I found them to be doable and not time-consuming.)

I am not someone who is a Mac evangelist or who regards Macs as the best thing ever. (I regard the earlier generations of Accordance to be vastly lacking when compared to Bibleworks and Logos, but as the company and their resources have grown, they have stepped up their game tremendously.)

(5) the cost of various modules/resources seems competitive as regards Accordance (although, I have not conducted an item by item comparison.) Someone else can probably address this issue much better than me. 

Lastly, as you probably are already aware, tread carefully as investments in resources/commentaries tend to accumulate and one can easily become locked into to one program due to the sheer cost of acquiring modules.

Blessings,


----------



## SolaScriptura

Chris - I appreciate your thoughts. While I do use the original languages in my exegesis of the Scriptures, I confess that I don't really worry about studying the languages of the ANE and their influence on biblical languages. Consequently, I don't really use that facet of the software.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Ben,
I have both Accordance and Logos. Both have it's advantages. For one, in my opinion, Accordance runs smoother than Logos. At least on my Mac. Much quicker. However, Logos has a better reformed library. Accordance has a bunch of stuff that I will never use. My work with Logos is limited in that I am new to the program.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Scott Bushey said:


> Accordance has a bunch of stuff that I will never use.


 Like what? I ask because I say that exact thing about Logos!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Ben,
I refer to the lack of reformed materials. Lot of Charismatic and Arminian 'stuff' that I have no interest in. Lots of authors I have no idea who they are....


----------



## Scott Bushey

One caveat: I am sure that Logos offers the same junk if you wanted it. The great difference between the 2 platforms was that with Logos, they offered a 'Reformed' package whereas Accordance did not.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

SolaScriptura said:


> While Logos does great at pulling resources together for relatively quick study, when it comes to good-old-fashioned Bible study I have never really found it as good as Bibleworks.


I'm just curious to know in what sense you've found this to be the case. I too have a massive Logos library and don't want to really spend money on another tool but I'm intrigued by the comment to know what I may be missing.


----------



## Reformed Roman

Even though your hard drive crashed, you know you shouldn't have to pay for another Windows license. You just need to install off an old disc, buy a disc or even make one. I put windows 7 on a thumb drive when my system crashed. I used the same authentication key and everything. 

Also I'm not familiar with how bibleworks actually works but shouldn't you be able to reinstall it as well? You should either have a disc and key for it, or the digital rights to download from their website anytime. 

Maybe it being on a mac complicates things, just didn't want to look past the technological aspect/budget aspect


----------



## SolaScriptura

Semper Fidelis said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Logos does great at pulling resources together for relatively quick study, when it comes to good-old-fashioned Bible study I have never really found it as good as Bibleworks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious to know in what sense you've found this to be the case. I too have a massive Logos library and don't want to really spend money on another tool but I'm intrigued by the comment to know what I may be missing.
Click to expand...


If Logos satisfies you, then by all means use it exclusively. I grant that ultimately Logos gets around to doing everything I need it to do. But I want something that does what I need in a way that I prefer. And fortunately, at this particular moment in my life I can indulge some of my preferences.

For me a good working analogy for the Logos/Bibleworks distinction is to compare an iPad with a Kindle. The iPad (representing Logos) can do a lot more things than can a Kindle. However, if what one wants to do is "just" read a book, I think a Kindle is better for that purpose precisely because that is exactly its intended use. So I own both. 

What I like about Bibleworks is that on one screen I can immediately search for a specific passage or do a word/phrase search. On that same screen I can immediately see the results show up in each of my selected Bibles while also noting differences in the versions. I can view all the exegetical information on the same screen at the same time. 

For me this is preferable to how Logos does it. I've set up various layouts with various features, but still to do a word search I have to be on a different screen from the screen on which I search for a specific passage, the text comparison window is separate, the "exegetical guide" is on a whole different tab from the "passage guide" tab, etc.

Now, again, for doing sermon work in which I know what passage I want, I love having everything pulled together on the passage guide. But I find that I would do most of my exegetical work in Bibleworks and then go over to Logos with that exegetical info in hand and use the passage guide,etc. to help me work it into a sermon.

Two very good tools, but for me I prefer the efficiency of Bibleworks for Bible study and exegesis.


----------



## Jake

Have you considered using RDP/remote desktop to access Bibleworks on your iPad? Especially if you are using your iPad within your home network, this could allow you to have access to the full program. Even if it is not designed for touch, it would probably still be roughly usable. I know I use my Bible program (I use a so-called poor man's version) on my Windows tablet and although it's meant for use with a mouse, I'm able to get it working well even when using my tablet as, well, a tablet. This could be a compromise to continue using the tool you're using on different screens.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Setting up Logos is tricky but it can be done such that all one needs is on one screen, for example here is a partial screenshot (about half the full screen):




[click to enlarge]

As shown above, I use a Lenovo Yoga 2 laptop with a 13.3 inch screen that can display more than I need to see at a glance.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Setting up Logos is tricky but it can be done such that all one needs is on one screen, for example here is a partial screenshot (about half the full screen):
> 
> View attachment 4036
> [click to enlarge]
> 
> As shown above, I use a Lenovo Yoga 2 laptop with a 13.3 inch screen that can display more than I need to see at a glance.



Yeah, I've got something similar. But as you note it is "tricky," or as I would say, it is awkward. Yes, it does it. But I prefer the fluidity and seamlessness with which Bibleworks does it. 

I'm looking at Accordance. What I've seen seems like it will be closer to Bibleworks than Logos, but I still keep hoping that Bibleworks will suddenly announce an awesome new version with an iOS app!


----------

